# CCT Version 0.9.1



## jfly (Aug 23, 2008)

I am pleased to announce the third version of CCT! We've added a ton of new features, most notably logging of times. You can download the latest version here: http://gnehzr.net/cct.

Your comments and support are welcome!
Jeremy Fleischman and Ryan Zheng


----------



## cpt.Justice (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been looking forward to this, but when I try to open the timer, only the scramble viewer appears :/


----------



## wryyl (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep. Only the scramble viewer is showing for me too. Previous version is fine. Running Vista.

Screenshot: http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh134/pwryyl/ccter.png

The new additions seem promising though!


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks great. But it won't let me import the Sunday Contest?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 23, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

One problem that I noticed, though. I tried to connect to IRC, but every time I try the connection times out. Any suggestions?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys!
The new CCT looks great!

From what I've heard, cct was supposed to be able to chat, aswell, and I've heard that it was made in java.

edit:I'm an idiot

I will edit the code and see what's going on


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 23, 2008)

This version is awesome!  But I'm having the same problem as jtjogobonito; I can't connect to IRC. :|


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

I downloaded it and it looks great!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 23, 2008)

wryyl said:


> Yep. Only the scramble viewer is showing for me too. Previous version is fine. Running Vista.
> 
> Screenshot: http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh134/pwryyl/ccter.png
> 
> The new additions seem promising though!



exactly the same problem here =(


----------



## KConny (Aug 23, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Works GREAT on Windows XP.
Nice job, well worth the wait


----------



## Pedro (Aug 23, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> wryyl said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Only the scramble viewer is showing for me too. Previous version is fine. Running Vista.
> ...



me too


----------



## brunson (Aug 23, 2008)

The timeout in connecting to IRC is probably because the server is waiting to hear a reply to an "ident" request. I had timeouts until I configured my firewall to send ident packets to my computer and installed oidentd.

However, even though I got rid of the timeouts, I didn't successfully get it to connect to a server and join a channel.

Another problem I've found is when choosing "Import Scrambles" from the File menu I get a traceback and no dialog. I'll send that to the developers, though.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 23, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > wryyl said:
> ...


I use Vista and it works fine. Did you guys extract the folder first?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...



yep


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2008)

... I'm a computer noob =/ What do I extract and where to?


----------



## jfly (Aug 23, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> This version is awesome!  But I'm having the same problem as jtjogobonito; I can't connect to IRC. :|



What are you guys using for an irc server? irc.ircstorm.net has been working fine for me.
brunson, I would imagine that you're correct about the lack of an ident server causing timeouts. I've enabled such a feature in the cct gui so less technical users will be able to connect to irc servers without having to run their own ident server.
brunson, what's the problem with connecting to an irc server once you enabled the ident server?


----------



## jfly (Aug 23, 2008)

wryyl said:


> Yep. Only the scramble viewer is showing for me too. Previous version is fine. Running Vista.



Thanks for the screenshot. We're looking into this, although we don't know what's going on right now. Could someone with this bug run cct from the command line and let us know what gets printed, if anything?
To run from the command line, on windows, just go to start-run-type "cmd"-press enter. Then "cd" to whatever directory cct is in, and type "java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar" to run it. Any problems will get printed to the console.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 23, 2008)

j-fly said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > This version is awesome!  But I'm having the same problem as jtjogobonito; I can't connect to IRC. :|
> ...



We were doing irc.ircstorm.net, but now it is working, for both of us. Weird, but we can connect!


----------



## blade740 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got the scramble view-only bug on linux. Nothing printed in the command line. Closed the scramble window and the rest of the timer popped up.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 23, 2008)

IT WORKS!!!!! One question, though. Is there any way to get server scrambles?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Aug 23, 2008)

j-fly said:


> wryyl said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Only the scramble viewer is showing for me too. Previous version is fine. Running Vista.
> ...



I did the command line thingy for you, here is a screenshot:
http://i38.tinypic.com/2gxmqma.jpg


----------



## NickNack (Aug 23, 2008)

I just downloaded the old version yesterday! Oh well, new update, no complaints here!


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2008)

j-fly said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > This version is awesome!  But I'm having the same problem as jtjogobonito; I can't connect to IRC. :|
> ...


Awesome solution to the ident timout.

WRT my IRC problems, it was odd. I got a "connected message" in the title bars of the main IRC window and the sub window, but the status area at the bottom left of the main IRC window said "disconnected". I couldn't join any channel and got no list of channels, nothing. I was connected via epic in another window. I was using irc.freenode.net, I'll try ircstorm tomorrow and post back, right now I'm off to the Mile High Speedcubers BBQ at Dan's.

I posted the traceback I got when trying to import scrambles to your forum.

BTW, awesome, awesome. The new version is amazing. Thanks for all the hard work that went into it.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 24, 2008)

It won't let me import scrambles?


----------



## jfly (Aug 24, 2008)

Leviticus, the importing scrambles problem has been fixed. We're going to wait until we've fixed the gui problem before we release the (hopefully) more bug free version.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 24, 2008)

j-fly said:


> Leviticus, the importing scrambles problem has been fixed. We're going to wait until we've fixed the gui problem before we release the (hopefully) more bug free version.



Ok, thank you very much


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 24, 2008)

i couldn't find the new version of cct. it only has v 0.2
@leviticus, have u done the sunday contest yet and have been able to import the scrambles???
EDIT: I found it, it must have been a bit slow, sorry for an inconvinience


----------



## TimMc (Aug 24, 2008)

*Debug*

Hi,

I'm only seeing the scrambler window when I run CCT too.

*System:*

Windows XP Professional Version 5.1 Service Pack 2
java version "1.6.0_06"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode, sharing)

*Steps to reproduce bug:*

Run cmd.exe
java -jar CALCubeTimer.jar
Close the Scrambler
ALT+SPACEBAR and then X (maximise window)
Select the Command Prompt Window
Press CTRL+C

*Result:*

```
Exception in thread "Thread-74" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.saveToConfiguration(CALCubeTimer.java:1489)
        at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer.prepareForProfileSwitch(CALCubeTimer.java:1470)
        at net.gnehzr.cct.main.CALCubeTimer$5$1.run(CALCubeTimer.java:1371)
```

---

My guess is that some Frames aren't being set to visible, or re-validated properly.

Tim.


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2008)

Works in ircstorm.net. Maybe it's something weird with freenode. I know they have stuff to register nicks and require authentication to get a registered nick.

No worries, I'll just use ircstorm.


----------



## jfly (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey all. Thanks so much for the bug reports and supportive comments. We're looking for someone with the gui bug to help us fix this problem ASAP. If you have the bug, and don't have a problem with getting multiple 3 mb files in your inbox, please email [email protected] letting us know you can help out. Thanks!
Also, if you don't mind, it would really help us out if you posted bugs in our forum: http://forums.gnehzr.net/. There is already a temporary workaround to the scramble bug here: http://forums.gnehzr.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=5


----------



## bearit (Aug 24, 2008)

this version is amazing I love it!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 25, 2008)

is it possible to import the scrambles for the weekly contest onto cct???


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't unarchive it for some reason.. I use a Mac if that matters..

[edit] nevermind.. I re-downloaded it and now it's fine


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> I did the command line thingy for you, here is a screenshot:
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2gxmqma.jpg



So much love for your desktop background.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Aug 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > I did the command line thingy for you, here is a screenshot:
> ...



Yea, I know \o/


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

2 questions, 
it says Guest(No logging), how do i log in?
on the last move in the scramble, its red, why?


----------



## brunson (Aug 25, 2008)

a) Create a new profile in the configuration dialog
b) Click on some of the black moves with the scramble view showing


----------



## Lofty (Aug 26, 2008)

I just downloaded the new version. I had no errors and it looks amazing. Unfortunately my roommate is asleep so I can't test it out...


----------



## Karthik (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice piece of software. No malfunctions found till now.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm I written an email, posted on your forum and nothing happened, why not just reply, "we don't care about this issue any more" or "we don't need your help now"
Anybody got a solution for the problem with just showing the scramble viewer?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 28, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Hmmm I written an email, posted on your forum and nothing happened, why not just reply, "we don't care about this issue any more" or "we don't need your help now"
> Anybody got a solution for the problem with just showing the scramble viewer?



he's working at it, he does care


----------



## brunson (Aug 28, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm I written an email, posted on your forum and nothing happened, why not just reply, "we don't care about this issue any more" or "we don't need your help now"
> ...


Dear Cereberus,

You fail to realize that we may be actually fixing bugs, writing features and possibly getting on with our lives instead of responding to every single email that someone sends to us. Please return our software, you are clearly not clever nor appreciative enough to be using it.

Sincerely
*NOT* the real authors, just a sarcastic user


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 28, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Hmmm I written an email, posted on your forum and nothing happened, why not just reply, "we don't care about this issue any more" or "we don't need your help now"
> Anybody got a solution for the problem with just showing the scramble viewer?



maybe they are busy with their lives right now. programming CCT is voluntary and they are taking their own time to make it. so you could at least thank them for making it. 

btw, thanks for making it


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 28, 2008)

On this subject, has anyone developed a scramble plugin for CCT for pyraminx?


----------



## jfly (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey all,
Sorry for the delay, but the bug where only the scramble view would be visible has been fixed. Please download the new version of CCT (v 0.9.2) here: http://gnehzr.net/cct/ and let us know if you have any other problems!

Jeremy Fleischman

PS: Cerebus, thank you for your willingness to help us out. Sorry for the delay in fixing the bug, I was just a little busy with school starting.

PPS: Also, if anyone writes a pyraminx scramble plugin, we'd be glad to post it on our website. I would, but I don't have a pyraminx.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for that missunderstanding in my post, I was a bit angry in generel for some private reason and it's not bad that it takes longer or that they care more for real life. 
It's ok, the only thing that I didn't like was that he asked for help and I written an email half an hour later and also a post on their forum with no reply.

Thanks for that work that you do for us, the new version works fine at me, no more bug.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to use the stackmat with the old cct, and worked fine

today I tried using it with 0.9.2, and it works, but I get a strange and annoying noise in my headphones.

here's a sample:
http://rapidshare.com/files/140863358/S ... _.wma.html

anyone else has this? any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> anyone else has this? any ideas on how to fix it?


Your link doesn't work, but it's probably Stack Music. I also get it whenever my Stackmat's plugged in. Just try to mute whatever send microphone sounds to the speakers, if you can.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else has this? any ideas on how to fix it?
> ...



yep, did that...I'm so stupid at times


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 29, 2008)

this is too sexy .

THANK YOU!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

Argh... such a computer noob. Where do I extract CCT 0.9.2 to? I just keep getting:

CCT 0.9.2 Sat Aug 30 12:02:21 BST 2008
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Family\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI21.281\profiles\defaults.properties
Couldn't find file!
C:\Documents and Settings\Family\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI21.281\guiLayouts


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you guys so much, this new version is awesome. im not that goos with computers, so what does the irc do/ what can you do with it???


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 30, 2008)

This is nice. Realllll nice.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 30, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Argh... such a computer noob. Where do I extract CCT 0.9.2 to? I just keep getting:
> 
> CCT 0.9.2 Sat Aug 30 12:02:21 BST 2008
> Couldn't find file!
> ...


Extract it to anywhere that is not part of the folder you're extracting. Easiest way is to extract it to your desktop.

Weird, I didn't extract it, and it still worked!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2008)

Working now. Thanks.

I'm going to be awkward now and say I prefer Jnet. It may be ugly, but I just find CCT awkward to use well.


----------



## jfly (Aug 31, 2008)

MTGJumper,
You're of course, welcome to your opinion, but I would like to know what you find awkward about cct. If you don't mind, please let us know what you feel could be improved with cct. Feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Working now. Thanks.
> 
> I'm going to be awkward now and say I prefer Jnet. It may be ugly, but I just find CCT awkward to use well.


That was what I used to think. After using CCT for a few days in a row I loved CCT and hated Jnet


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 31, 2008)

j-fly, I don't have any programming experience, with java at least, but it'd be a simple matter of writing a pyraminx scrambler. You could just generate a random state for the tips, and for the main scramble the only things that need to be checked for are things like R R', otherwise a string of however many random moves from LFRD and their inverses would do just fine.
I really wish there was more I could do to help with CCT, its a fine program you put out


----------



## Pedro (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to prefer Rubik'sJTimer (the new JNetCube)

but now cct has square-1...with scramble viewer 

if it had pyraminx, would be perfect


----------



## Pedro (Aug 31, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> j-fly, I don't have any programming experience, with java at least, but it'd be a simple matter of writing a pyraminx scrambler. You could just generate a random state for the tips, and for the main scramble the only things that need to be checked for are things like R R', otherwise a string of however many random moves from LFRD and their inverses would do just fine.
> I really wish there was more I could do to help with CCT, its a fine program you put out



yep, writing the scrambler is pretty easy

get a random number from 0 to 4 -> how many tip turns
generate that number of tip moves
subtract that from 25 (or how long the scramble is) and generate the rest in U, L, R, B and ' and 2

making the scramble viewer is the most complicated part, but shouldn't be that much of a problem, since they've done megaminx and square-1

I started writing a scrambler (in javascript, don't know java )...I'll see if I can get it working perfectly...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 1, 2008)

CCT ftl. JNet all the way.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> CCT ftl. JNet all the way.


Thanks for the meaningful post, I'm sure j-fly appreciates the constructive criticism.


----------



## jfly (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey all,
We've added a pyraminx scramble plugin to http://gnehzr.net/cct. Just download it and save it to your scramble plugins folder.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 3, 2008)

j-fly said:


> Hey all,
> We've added a pyraminx scramble plugin to http://gnehzr.net/cct. Just download it and save it to your scramble plugins folder.



great, man!


----------



## MHordecki (Sep 3, 2008)

And what about SVN sources? They are kinda ~2 weeks old.


----------



## jfly (Sep 3, 2008)

MHordecki said:


> And what about SVN sources? They are kinda ~2 weeks old.


I just let Ryan know that the google code sources are out of date, hopefully they'll be updated soon.


----------



## brunson (Sep 3, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > CCT ftl. JNet all the way.
> ...


New CCT crushes JNT for features. Plus, I can't figure out where to configure my Stackmat timer in JNT. Hadley, can you help me out.


----------



## KConny (Oct 7, 2008)

I just found what I would consider a bug. 
I was about to save an avg with the name 15.79.txt I got promted that such a file already existed. I pressed the X on the prompt and it said "Succesfully saved statistics!". I the previous version it would just shut down the prompt and nothing would be saved. Now I lost my previous 15.79.txt file.


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 17, 2009)

*error...?*

The CCT worked wonderfully for me a month or so ago, and I just tried it now for the first time in forever.

And I get 6 error messages all saying that an "entry point (the entry point changes each time) cannot be found in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll" .

Will somebody please tell me what's going on? Is it my JRE that needs to be updated or something? The only thing that mystifies me is that the program worked like clockwork not too long ago.


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2009)

d_sprink said:


> The CCT worked wonderfully for me a month or so ago, and I just tried it now for the first time in forever.
> 
> And I get 6 error messages all saying that an "entry point (the entry point changes each time) cannot be found in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll" .
> 
> Will somebody please tell me what's going on? Is it my JRE that needs to be updated or something? The only thing that mystifies me is that the program worked like clockwork not too long ago.



It's either your Windows or your JRE.


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 17, 2009)

tim said:


> d_sprink said:
> 
> 
> > The CCT worked wonderfully for me a month or so ago, and I just tried it now for the first time in forever.
> ...



I just re-installed the JRE, and it still doesn't work.
I'm glad to know the problem; believe me. But more useful would be to know how to fix it, so that I may do so. Nonetheless, thank you.

So how do I fix it?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

d_sprink said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > d_sprink said:
> ...


Just did a quick google search for
msvcrt.dll entry point
and this looks like it should work: http://www.instant-registry-fixes.org/how-to-fix-msvcrtdll-errors/

I would personally guess that something like uninstalling/repairing/reinstalling the Visual C++ Runtime would also fix this


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 17, 2009)

Goodness, I feel like an idiot. That was the obvious thing to do. Thank you for putting up with me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 19, 2009)

Does the website where you download CCT work for anybody? 

It doesn't work for me..


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

no one? really?


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

Can i get CCT for mac, if i can where from?


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucas Garron posted a thread saying that his site was hosting CCT for now. Search for it


----------

